# First birthday having DP



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Today is my 27th birthday. It's my first birthday having dp. I never wanted to have a birthday while dp'd. So, I'm actually feeling incredibly depressed right now. What is the point in celebrating your birth, or life for that matter, when you already feel dead?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Today is my 27th birthday. It's my first birthday having dp. I never wanted to have a birthday while dp'd. So, I'm actually feeling incredibly depressed right now. What is the point in celebrating your birth, or life for that matter, when you already feel dead?


3 months until my first one with DP.. It must feel horrible, I don't even want to imagine it :'(


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

take it as an opportunity to say F-U to DP. i've had two birthdays with DP and enjoyed the hell out of both. well technically i had mostly recovered on the second one, but i did have some brain fog and depression. regaurdless, i called up some friends, when out to the bars, had a blast and didn't let anything hold me back (not to mention DP fades drastically when you're drunk). anyways sarah, today is about what you make of it, not what DP wants to make of it. make it a birthday worth remembering.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> take it as an opportunity to say F-U to DP. i've had two birthdays with DP and enjoyed the hell out of both. well technically i had mostly recovered on the second one, but i did have some brain fog and depression. regaurdless, i called up some friends, when out to the bars, had a blast and didn't let anything hold me back (not to mention DP fades drastically when you're drunk). anyways sarah, today is about what you make of it, not what DP wants to make of it. make it a birthday worth remembering.


Wise words, I'll make sure I check on this post on my birthday


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Celebrating life while feeling dead is pretty ridiculous. 27 is a cool age though, just don't join the 27 club.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

You can still have some fun on your birthday I guess. I really hope you had fun in the end. I got DP a month before my B-day, so next month it will be my sixth B-day with DP. I didn't celebrate my last 2 birthdays at all cause I felt I should'nt celeberate the day I came into this world and that I don't deserve it. But I think next month I'll do something for my B-day. My life sucks, I Should have some fun! Fuck everything!

*Happy Birthday*, by the way!!!!!!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Well, I actually had a pretty good birthday. Played Guitar Hero and laughed. Had cake and then a campfire. Oh and good food. It was good.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Well, I actually had a pretty good birthday. Played Guitar Hero and laughed. Had cake and then a campfire. Oh and good food. It was good.


That's awesome!









Guitar hero lol I love that game, I can play it for hours and hours non stop


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm 27 in 2 weeks









I had 4 birthdays with DP, and it did go eventually so take heart! It sounds like you had a nice weekend







It was around the 8 months mark that I went back to work, but it took another few years before it became properly bearable. Until then I did used to spend a lot of time hiding out in the toilet, lots of sick days etc. But it definitely helped in the long run as it showed me that nothing bad would happen. What I am getting at is that maybe soon you might feel able to go back to some kind of part time work which for me was a big step. Look on the time passing as a good thing, although I appreciate that's hard - it means you are getting closer to your own recovery


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well Happy Birthday,girl. I'm glad at least it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

I hope you got happily wasted and danced with some hot guys.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

ItCouldBeRobots said:


> I hope you got happily wasted and danced with some hot guys.


Im late to say happy bday, but happy day after bday!!!


----------

